# International job portals in Japan



## Milengo

Dear all,

I need your help and hope that you can help me with some tips and tricks.

I would like to post a translation job opening in a job portal that is very common in Japan. The people I am looking for are not only high qualified translators with IT background but also technical versed IT students who fancy editing texts.

In which portal do you usually look for international job openings in Japan?

It would be really great of you could help me and send me some links.

Kind regards,
Anna


----------



## lorgnette

not only high qualified translators with IT background but also technical versed IT students who fancy editing texts

Call, briefly describe your requirements, and ask career counselors' advice at the universities/technical colleges near your office how and where to post an ad.


----------



## Danica30

"daijob" is the best I know


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Try michael page international.


----------

